# big thanks to all the forum members - liquidTT is ready



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys,

Thanks to all those who have helped with the development of the liquidTT over the past 9 months.

It turned out to be a much bigger project than I anticipated, I originally forecast 6 months, I remember Chip-iTT saying it would take much longer, he was right!

Factoring in holidays, moving house and the car being off the road for 4 weeks, it all added up and explains the time its taken. In total its been about 2 hours every day since the start of the project, not just on the module its self but on the web site, ecommerce site and forming a limited company.

Finally I had to decide on the pricing, I originally was going to sell it at Â£260 for the air vent exchange option, however I thought that at that price it may limit sales, and if I then dropped the price the forum members would feel shafted, not really fair since it was the encouragement from you guys that drove the development.

So I decided to drop the price from the start and offer the exchange unit at Â£200.

See full details at http://www.racediagnostics.com

Also I feel I should give something back to the forum so if someone can send me details of the advertising costs I take out an advert.

Finally, a big thanks to John-H, Chip-iTT who did a lot of testing and the guy who made me the original aluminum fascia, I was looking back through my PMs to check his name but my old PMs have disappeared, so name yourself and take tanks.

Finally there are still features and suggestions that were made that have not made it to the current product and Iâ€™m not sure when Iâ€™ll eventually get round to adding them. However I will be offering an upgrade service so that new features can be reprogrammed into the flash memory at some stage in the future.

Thanks guys
Jim


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh yeah, just got to the top of my "I want one now" list.


----------



## ROP (Mar 25, 2008)

Looks good mate - done a nice job there....

er daft question but what sort of information will it display/provide?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well done mate!

I'd be happy to provide the advertising artwork/banner FOC if Jae (who owns the forum) gives you the space. You've worked long and hard on this for us TT Owners and I'd like to give a very small bit back.

Cheers and congratulations on taking this to production.

cheers

Rich


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

freegeek said:


> Guys,
> 
> Thanks to all those who have helped with the development of the liquidTT over the past 9 months.
> 
> ...


No probs we are all here to help each other ,,,, the aluminium fascia guy :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jim, Looks excellent, 8) have created an account & will be sending an air vent very soon. Just got decide carbon fibre or aluminium.
Hoggy


----------



## picko (Nov 4, 2007)

could you put me down for one of these 

this is going on my mod list


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

picko said:


> could you put me down for one of these
> 
> this is going on my mod list


You can buy it now on the website.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Harold said:


> Hi Jim, Looks excellent, 8) have created an account & will be sending an air vent very soon. Just got decide carbon fibre or aluminium.
> Hoggy


Me too.

Would like to see a hi-res pic of the aluminium version... :wink:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

ROP said:


> Looks good mate - done a nice job there....
> 
> er daft question but what sort of information will it display/provide?


 http://www.racediagnostics.com


----------



## graham225 (Apr 5, 2004)

OMG more mods, more money oh well that's owning a TT for you.

Just got to explain to the missus that this mod will be the very last one for a while :roll: :roll: :roll:

Congratulations on what looks like a fantastic bit of kit and a must have mod 

Will defo have one 8)


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

freegeek said:


> Guys,
> ...It turned out to be a much bigger project than I anticipated, I originally forecast 6 months, I remember Chip-iTT saying it would take much longer, he was right!


Been there myself too many times Jim, the real world (work, family, even the TT  ) gets in the way however dedicated you hope to be!



freegeek said:


> Finally, a big thanks to John-H, Chip-iTT who did a lot of testing...


 Was my pleasure Jim, its a great acheivement, just wish I'd done it first :lol:


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Well I've placed my order and paid...

Jim, please note the "note" and send to my work address please!

Ta.

Rich


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

awesome stuff

just a few comments on the website. on just a quick browse:
- the manuals, how big are they? it could be my computer, but it's taking along time to open
-also some better and more pics ;-) first one of main menu in testing has the wire hanging down etc.

darn, really didn't want to spend anymore, but this could be something likely in the future.

for me, i think i would like it in the ashtray if possible.

also i see there's a rolling road session next week, would be good if someone had this to compare.

i enjoyed having my apexi unit i used to have in my previous car showing the bhp (ps) continuous output and peak recording etc.

this is good. congrats


----------



## Testarossa (Mar 8, 2006)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

P1tse jesus you do my head in !!! 4000 posts of utterbull shit. aways twisting about something. :x

Sorry people just needed to get that off my chest .

Freegeek congrats mate truley mint. ill be placing my order soon


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Very Impressive indeed hats off

Will this also work with a MK II 3.2?? hope so


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

p1tse said:


> awesome stuff
> 
> - the manuals, how big are they? it could be my computer, but it's taking along time to open


They are all about a megabyte in size, depending on your download speed I guess it may take a minute or so.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

robokn said:


> Very Impressive indeed hats off
> 
> Will this also work with a MK II 3.2?? hope so


Not yet, it doesn't work over CAN yet, that will be my next project.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Thanks for that am waiting with baited breath


----------



## p-torque.co.uk (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Jim

If you have any leaflets/posters to advertise this, let me know and I'd be happy to put them in the waiting room

Well done
Will


----------



## TTDanD (Feb 1, 2008)

This looks to be a VERY!!! good bit of kit!!!

Top work mate for getting this made!!!


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

Great stuff...... this will be replacing my boost gauge! 

Is there anyone who's up for doing the install for all us 'less competent' people!?


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Freegeek,

Any chance of some high resolution pics with the carbon finish ?

I am hesitating between both options.

Thanks


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

If you've got no carbon fibre already in yr car then, to me, its a no brainer....

Theres aluminium all over the inside of your TT so whats the hesitation about?!


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> Great stuff...... this will be replacing my boost gauge!
> 
> Is there anyone who's up for doing the install for all us 'less competent' people!?


I'm hoping Wak will do it... :roll:


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

rustyintegrale said:


> Adam TTR said:
> 
> 
> > Great stuff...... this will be replacing my boost gauge!
> ...


I'm kinda going along the same lines as you.... although, given the amount of wires we are both running through our dashboards i'm not sure how keen he'd be!?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Adam TTR said:
> ...


Yeah but we're both planning on using the same vent to the right of the steering and from there it's a straight drop to the back of the OBD port...


----------



## Adam RRS (May 25, 2006)

NICE ONE!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

That should help! You go first! lol


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

I fear it is too "bright" to my taste to put it in a vent.

True , i ve got no carbon parts in the cabin .....

A matt black would be my preference, any chance to have this Freegeek ?

Thanks


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Adam TTR said:


> NICE ONE!!  [smiley=thumbsup.gif]
> 
> That should help! You go first! lol


I thought we might get a 'Group Buy' if we did it together! :lol: :lol:

Have you ordered one yet?

Cheers

Rich


----------



## matteeee (Mar 5, 2007)

Im impressed!! Got to put this on my "to buy-list" =)

Dont like the videos though, they give me a headache..


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

wisptt said:


> I fear it is too "bright" to my taste to put it in a vent.
> 
> True , i ve got no carbon parts in the cabin .....
> 
> ...


I might have mine powder coated or painted if the aluminium is too bright, but I have no carbon fibre in my car and don't really like it. In the absence of my absolute ideal option - a black glass mount - I'm opting for aluminium.

Cheers

Rich


----------



## starski4578 (Aug 24, 2007)

Nice one freegeek, the price of Â£200 is a good one its got me interested now. Let us know when you make your first million!! 8)

Race Diagnostics Lts is a small *comapny* focusing on creating *inovative* *dianostics* solutions for both track cars as well as road cars.

couple of typing errors on the site mate :wink:


----------



## TTCabrio (Jun 19, 2005)

Instead of showing in Miles at 0-60, can it be switched to 0-100 in KM?


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Freegeek,

any feedback on his :

"Instead of showing in Miles at 0-60, can it be switched to 0-100 in KM?"

Also, could you check your mail,

Thanks


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

TTCabrio said:


> Instead of showing in Miles at 0-60, can it be switched to 0-100 in KM?


I can easily do a version in km if it is wanted.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

wisptt said:


> Freegeek,
> 
> any feedback on his :
> 
> ...


Replied, will send you a aluminium fascia for painting.

Jim


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

starski4578 said:


> Nice one freegeek, the price of Â£200 is a good one its got me interested now. Let us know when you make your first million!! 8)
> 
> Race Diagnostics Lts is a small *comapny* focusing on creating *inovative* *dianostics* solutions for both track cars as well as road cars.
> 
> couple of typing errors on the site mate :wink:


Did a blitz and cleaned up a bit earlier, let me know about any more mistakes.

Cheers


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> wisptt said:
> 
> 
> > I fear it is too "bright" to my taste to put it in a vent.
> ...


FYI they aly I am using has been anodized.

hi res pic here http://racediagnostics.com/cms/uploads/images/hi res facia.JPG


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Adam TTR said:


> Great stuff...... this will be replacing my boost gauge!
> 
> Is there anyone who's up for doing the install for all us 'less competent' people!?


Don't know af anyone yet but I bet WAK or P-Torque etc would be able to do it if you asked them.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

wisptt said:


> Freegeek,
> 
> Any chance of some high resolution pics with the carbon finish ?
> 
> ...


hi res pic here, focus could be better http://racediagnostics.com/cms/uploads/images/hi res facia.JPG


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

p-torque.co.uk said:


> Hi Jim
> 
> If you have any leaflets/posters to advertise this, let me know and I'd be happy to put them in the waiting room
> 
> ...


Will, thanks for the kind offer, I get some off to you once I get some made up.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

rustyintegrale said:


> Well done mate!
> 
> I'd be happy to provide the advertising artwork/banner FOC if Jae (who owns the forum) gives you the space. You've worked long and hard on this for us TT Owners and I'd like to give a very small bit back.
> 
> ...


Rich, Thanks for the offer, that would be great, I'll PM you.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Jim, I have posted air vent today (Monday) you should receive tomorrow. Will send payment tomorrow, when payment will go on next months credit card statement.  
Hoggy.


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Congrats on the idea and product. I love it....

BUT

I am trying to keep the wonderfull interior of the TT as original and neat as possible, so i am not happy to install it permanently

BUT

is it easy for you to manifacture it as a portable device, lets say something like an Ipod that will connect to the OBD port so when I want to measure things i just plug it in and then take it off afterwards?

Thank you

Elias


----------



## TTmarlin (Mar 18, 2008)

freegeek said:


> wisptt said:
> 
> 
> > Freegeek,
> ...


could we not have a matt or satin matt black finish opposed to the carbon fibre which the TT cabin doesnt have


----------



## bobski (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi,

Finally done it and it looks brilliant.... :wink:

Was just wondering how deep is the unit...?

Cheers
Bobski


----------



## mossi (Dec 26, 2005)

what does this setting alter ??

*Big turbo setting*

can we alter the boost with this gadget ????

looks so so swish..


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

davidg said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > Guys,
> ...


I thought you'd fall into that bracket Dave 

Jim,
Congratulations! Fantastic work [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] .

Dare I say read all about it in the next issue of absoluTTe :wink:

Well done and all the best 

John


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

mossi said:


> what does this setting alter ??
> 
> *Big turbo setting*
> 
> ...


Nice try, but no such luck... its a setting that increases the maximum readings for boost and torque for those lucky s*ds with uprated turbos


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

Since that is a serial cable that you are using for the install, could you provide a link for such cables? At the moment i have a USB one.. could it just work via a usb to serial adaptor maybe??
I'm loving this.. Could be my next mod! (hint, hint, you might want to expect some group buys..)


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

The kit comes with the required cable, cable ties etc...


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I was looking at the installation procedure and I suppose i could send you my spare air vent and you can fit it in there and then i can put a lid at the back and use it as a portable device. Would you provide the serial cable at that point?

Thank you

Elias


----------



## ross2280 (May 11, 2005)

freegeek said:


> The kit comes with the required cable, cable ties etc...


Didnt realise that! Thanks! 
Thumbs up for the excellent work..


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

slineTT said:


> I was looking at the installation procedure and I suppose i could send you my spare air vent and you can fit it in there and then i can put a lid at the back and use it as a portable device. Would you provide the serial cable at that point?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Elias


I can't take on much custom work right now, there just aren't enough hours in the day. I would just leave the cable in place an seal around it some way.

Cheers


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Thank you. It looks promising......


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

email sent via website. looking forward to the reply, ready to purchase following answers to questions 8)


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

E-mail sent. Ready to purchase also. 

Mici


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

I'm not sure about the name ......

...... this is the first time that *I've* looked at this thread because I assumed that it was about some kind of polishing product :roll:

..... on second thoughts it's an excellent name to attract interest from this forum :lol: :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

HighTT said:


> I'm not sure about the name ......
> 
> ...... this is the first time that *I've* looked at this thread because I assumed that it was about some kind of polishing product :roll:
> 
> ..... on second thoughts it's an excellent name to attract interest from this forum :lol: :wink:


Didn't you see it in the last absoluTTe Ian?


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Yes I did John but I didn't recall the reference ; _initially called 'Liquid'_.


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Fitted mine on Thursday, it's really a 10min DIY job. Haven't stopped playing with it, need to watch I don't cook the clutch :twisted: . Well worth the wait. Will post pic's when I remember.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

how long did it take to arrive?

i ordered one but cant wait much longer, i love gadgets 

When you first get in the car and turn it on; what is on the display? Reason i ask is i will 90% of the time use it as a boost gauge, can you just leave it in that mode or would you have to select it everytime?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

I picked it up from Jim at 12;30 on Thursday and fitted it when i arrived home, when you switch it on you can select boost and leave it there as you need to switch it off at source (it is not wired thropugh ignition). Not a great move to leave it on when not using it though as the LCD screen has a limited lifespan 5k hrs I think it states in the manual, you will love it, and you will spend a few quid on fuel and also watch your clutch on the timing runs :twisted:


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

thanks for the info. lol, am looking forward to trying those features!

i might contact Jim and ask if it can be wired to IGN or if that isnt possible due to taking all feeds from the OBD


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Order number 30 placed and paid for.   

Have been going to get a boost gauge for years and never got round to it, glad I waited, this looks awesome. 8)

A nice bit of work Jim, well done.


----------



## leggystt (Mar 22, 2007)

Depending on the cost of my boost issue, i'll be having myself one of these. Looks sweet, and having had 1st hand experience of it I think its an awesome piece of kit!

Marc


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My order No. 23 dispatched today (Sat) can't wait to try it.
Hurry up postie.
Hoggy.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Meeerrrk said:


> how long did it take to arrive?
> 
> i ordered one but cant wait much longer, i love gadgets
> 
> When you first get in the car and turn it on; what is on the display? Reason i ask is i will 90% of the time use it as a boost gauge, can you just leave it in that mode or would you have to select it everytime?


Each time the power/obd cable is plugged in you are asked for a password, so you don't realy want it wired to the ignition.

I have put the password there to stop them being a target for the petty thief, given their relatively high value and ease to remove, they could easily become a target otherwise.

Unless you know the password it will be useless.

Cheers
Jim


----------



## wrekTT (Jan 11, 2008)

freegeek said:


> Meeerrrk said:
> 
> 
> > how long did it take to arrive?
> ...


Can this be wired in directly the OBD port instead of having the bulky obd plug in the socket all the time??


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

wrekTT said:


> Can this be wired in directly the OBD port instead of having the bulky obd plug in the socket all the time??


I was thinking the same thing last week. Have the gauge hard-wired into the wiring before the OBD socket, so that way it can be left there hidden behind the panel, and the socket would remain clear for any vagcom work, or when the dealer runs diagnostics during a service.

Unless this would cause a conflict if the gauge is running with a device plugged into the socket?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

I see a MK2 comming, but I just cant wait to get the pennies and get the MK1 

I think ur a hero freek, some would have charged three times what you have a we would have paid.

Well done bud :wink:


----------



## Mici (Sep 25, 2006)

Ordered & paid. 

Mici


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Same here  , ordered and paid , however Freegeek is gonna send me first the alu fascia, gonna paint it matt black and send it over to him to mount it.

Looking forward to it 8)


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Same here  , ordered and paid , however Freegeek is gonna send me first the alu fascia, gonna paint it matt black and send it over to him to mount it.

Looking forward to it 8)


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Same here  , ordered and paid , however Freegeek is gonna send me first the alu fascia, gonna paint it matt black and send it over to him to mount it.

Looking forward to it 8)


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

oups sorry for that


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Liquid TT arrived, installed & working fine. Excellent piece of kit. Need one for the VXR Corsa now.
Well done Jim & thanks. 8) 
Hoggy


----------



## wisptt (Oct 20, 2006)

Any chance for some more installed LiquidTT's pics ?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Here's some pics of mine, not very clear I'm afraid.
Hoggy


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Harold said:


> Hi, Here's some pics of mine, not very clear I'm afraid.
> Hoggy


great pics

lets see some power runs :wink:


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Here are some of mine in the CF finish. Not great quality, but you get the idea. Can only say it is the most addictive mod I've done yet, great work Jim, this thing is fantastic. If you are thinking about it beg,borrow or steal to get it


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

mac's tt, great install there. looks wicked.

any test on power, bhp?


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

Fanatastic Product

I would also like to put this in the ash tray.

The diameter of the liquid tt facia is 69mm so assuming tha the pcb is the same size it would fit in the space available in the ash tray.
Also assuming of course that the pcb isn't too deep which it doesn't look

Anybody know if a 90 degree 9 pin D connector is available or a converter to be able to fit the odb cable plug into the back of the ash tray?


----------



## tristans (Sep 10, 2007)

Another thought on an ash tray install....

Is it possible to use a flat ribbon d sub plug and connector to connect the pcb installed in th ash tray to the standard odb cable somewere behind the ashtray/dashboard?

Is the d sub wiring a standard connection or would this flat ribbon cable have to be made especially for the liquid TT?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You mean this sort of thing?









http://uk.farnell.com/1075318/connector ... MURDO-DE9P









http://uk.farnell.com/469373/connectors ... -8209-8009









http://uk.farnell.com/469415/connectors ... -8309-8009

Whole load more here:
http://uk.farnell.com/jsp/search/result ... back=false


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

tristans said:


> Fanatastic Product
> 
> I would also like to put this in the ash tray.
> 
> ...


The PCB is 72mm in diameter.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

tristans said:


> Another thought on an ash tray install....
> 
> Is it possible to use a flat ribbon d sub plug and connector to connect the pcb installed in th ash tray to the standard odb cable somewere behind the ashtray/dashboard?
> 
> Is the d sub wiring a standard connection or would this flat ribbon cable have to be made especially for the liquid TT?


That would work ok, just make sure that it is a one to one connection between the new plug and socket.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

Hi Jim

Just finished fitting mine and had a quick spin.... 

Please tell me the accuracy is spot on, cause I just hit 289bhp    , and don't have the boost up full.

CMD is 1550 mbar and actual is 1460 so a little leak somewhere.

A mate has a Seat Ibiza Cupra and thinks this is the best thing he's ever seen. Will it work in his ok?

Absolutely love it, cheers.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Yes, I tested it on a 1.8T 225 leon and it worked a treat.

I am building a list of probables and actual tested cars here.

http://racediagnostics.com/cms/index.ph ... -supported


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> Please tell me the accuracy is spot on, cause I just hit 289bhp    , and don't have the boost up full.


          Get outta here... On a normal remap or have you got a high spin tub and drainpipe in there? :wink:


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gandalf the Grey said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me the accuracy is spot on, cause I just hit 289bhp    , and don't have the boost up full.
> ...


Running Revo 2 with 3" APR down spout and Cat with custom built mid and rear. BMC filter and 4 bar FPR, otherwise standard, no internal or turbo mods.

P-torque are not far from me and will get Will to check the figures on the rollers.

Must admit, still feels sluggish. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

Well done Jim :!:

I will be placing an order soon - as soon as Ive finished doing the new house up and I have a bit of spare cash.

My hat goes off to you for all the hard work youve put in I sincerely hope you make a lot of money out of your venture.

Joss.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

rustyintegrale said:


> Gandalf the Grey said:
> 
> 
> > Please tell me the accuracy is spot on, cause I just hit 289bhp    , and don't have the boost up full.
> ...


Correction    

After thinking about it should have taken a pic of read out, so went back out for quick blip to double check...........










[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

As it reads the MAF there is a possibility your MAF is out of calibration. I had one once that read over what it should.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

John-H said:


> As it reads the MAF there is a possibility your MAF is out of calibration. I had one once that read over what it should.


Had the same thought John, but MAF was replaced and checked not long ago. Also did some Vag-com logs after replacing myself and readings were about right.

Only way to really tell is on the rollers but for now, I'm happy to "believe" I'm nearly in the 300 club.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Gandalf the Grey said:
> ...


Next time, record it on the scrolling graph, once its on he screen, click the joystick to the right and it will freeze the screen till you can take a picture.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

The freeze screen idea is sound, especially as I was doing about 120mph when it hit peak bhp tonight.

I'm reasonable with a camera and at driving :wink: , but at the same time, that's pushing it. :lol:


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Guys,

I had a return today from a self assembly kit, the owner found it was totally dead when plugged in for the first time.

I stripped it down this evening and had a look.

Here is a pic of a good unit next to the returned one, Spot the difference?










On the one on he right the LCD connector to the PCB has popped off.

The moral of the story is, be very very very careful when assembling the KIT, don't force anything.


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

That's why I paid the extra and had you do it properly.


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Gandalf the Grey said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Gandalf the Grey said:
> ...


Nice figures!

I did a log on vagcom and got 292, people recon my maf is out, its only two months old, so if my maf is out and this guys maf is out whats the point in measuring lol? it must be common for these to be out?

Mine hit 279 without millers then 292 with millers

I ordered mine a few days ago, Freek my order is stuart buch****, 239 *** way Stevenage
I will be sending my vent tomorrow 
:wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

freegeek said:


> Guys,
> 
> I had a return today from a self assembly kit, the owner found it was totally dead when plugged in for the first time.
> 
> ...


Oh well guess it's beyond economical repair now Jim just sling it over my way :lol: - only joking :wink:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Stub said:


> Gandalf the Grey said:
> 
> 
> > rustyintegrale said:
> ...


Can I assume that even if the figures are 'wrong'/reading too high, then Millers gives an increase in bhp albeit unquantified. If so, that'll do nicely; just started on my 5th carton of Millers

Joe


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

TTCool said:


> Can I assume that even if the figures are 'wrong'/reading too high, then Millers gives an increase in bhp albeit unquantified. If so, that'll do nicely; just started on my 5th carton of Millers
> 
> Joe


Cool, I will be using forever it has changed my car, much better pickup and power, the most noticeable change in my car since the map, I didnâ€™t believe it until I tried it!

I think I will try a few bottle of the strong stuff see what it does?


----------



## Gandalf the Grey (Aug 3, 2004)

> Nice figures!
> 
> I did a log on vagcom and got 292, people recon my maf is out, its only two months old, so if my maf is out and this guys maf is out whats the point in measuring lol? it must be common for these to be out?
> 
> ...


Hi Stu

Was having probs a few months ago and everyone said MAF was to blame, so changed and car has run brill since.

Have no reason to believe MAF reading is off and running on V-Power only.

Will be doing some 10% Toluene runs soon.[/quote]


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Stub said:


> TTCool said:
> 
> 
> > Can I assume that even if the figures are 'wrong'/reading too high, then Millers gives an increase in bhp albeit unquantified. If so, that'll do nicely; just started on my 5th carton of Millers
> ...


I've been told by Millers that using the 'stronger stuff' (CVL) will damage your cat, especially if used continuously. CVL is for cars NOT fitted with a cat. Millers Octane Plus is for continuous use for cars fitted WITH a cat and is the one I'm using. Also, don't be tempted to increase the dose of Octane Plus above what is recommended, i.e. 250/50.

Joe


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

it would be good to see how accurate the liquidTT is say when compared with VAG COM and a rolling road....


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

anty1985 said:


> it would be good to see how accurate the liquidTT is say when compared with VAG COM and a rolling road....


It uses the same comand protocol as VAG-COM, so receives the same data back from the ECU.

I'm not sure of the exact calculation Jim uses from that data. The simplest would be MAF (g/s) / 0.8 = BHP but there is also torque and rpm available etc.

A rolling road uses power at the rollers and makes assumptions for losses in the transmission and tyres - 30%, 40%, 50%?? Is it a 4-wheel drive or 2-wheel drive rolling road? Do you disable the haldex or not? etc. The potential for error here is much greater.

The only really accurate method is to take the engine out and use a bench dyno.


----------



## anty1985 (Oct 5, 2007)

well thats it isn't it. mine ran on a 4 wheel dyno but in 2 wheel mode as they said it give better results. 245 wasn't a better result imo.. however liquidTT has already has given me readings well above the RR?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I use the MAF/0.8 formula to create BHP, so the quesion is, is that the correct scaling factor.

It seems to have been the generally accepted rule for many years.

Of course it depends on your maf reading correctly though.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

freegeek said:


> I use the MAF/0.8 formula to create BHP, so the quesion is, is that the correct scaling factor.
> 
> It seems to have been the generally accepted rule for many years.
> 
> Of course it depends on your maf reading correctly though.


Did you try the BHP = Torque x rpm / 5252 formula? Or is the Torque data from the ECU just derived from the MAF anyway? It'll be in the ECU strategy document in that mound of paperwork somewhere :wink: .


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

John-H said:


> freegeek said:
> 
> 
> > I use the MAF/0.8 formula to create BHP, so the quesion is, is that the correct scaling factor.
> ...


I gave up on he block reading for Torque as it seemed to give wrong data, or it is an attempt to calculae wheel torque. It reads as zero when the car is stationary and even when the engine is reved. It also seemed to top out at 250ftlb and wouldn't go any higher.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

out of interest, the returned unit was mine and when i say i am carefull with things like this i am not kidding! i work in engineering & have done all my life, so its not like i am some cowboy with a hammer!


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

ive just used mine for the first time.

my boost peaked at 1100mbar and my power at 212bhp

that is a P-Torque mapped 225. surely that isnt right; any ideas?!

it feels "quick" but not "fast"


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

also, engine oil temp doesnt work on mine, does it on everyone elses?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Meeerrrk said:


> ive just used mine for the first time.
> 
> my boost peaked at 1100mbar and my power at 212bhp
> 
> ...


Select the boost graph and do a 2/3rd gear run from low revs to the red line. Make sure you select the dual trace mode (up click) to show actual boost and command boost at the same time.

Freeze the screen (right click) and hen post the picture for analysis.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Meeerrrk said:


> also, engine oil temp doesnt work on mine, does it on everyone elses?


Hi, Oil temp & everything else works O.K. on mine.
Hoggy


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

freegeek said:


> I use the MAF/0.8 formula to create BHP, so the quesion is, is that the correct scaling factor.
> 
> It seems to have been the generally accepted rule for many years.
> 
> Of course it depends on your maf reading correctly though.


Of course it does, but the 0.8 factor makes many assumptions about thermodynamic efficiency of the engine as well as I posted before (and repeat here for those that didnt read it last time!)



> An oft quoted figure is BHP = MAF/0.8 for the standard VAG inlet barrel/MAF and Bosch Motronic 7.1 injection system used on nearly all VAG 20V1.8 NA & T engines
> 
> This is very approximate and is an empirical fugure derived from many rolling road sessions. It represents, crudely, power at the flywheel and is backed up (approximately) as follows:
> 
> ...


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Meeerrrk said:


> also, engine oil temp doesnt work on mine, does it on everyone elses?


Early TTs don't have that.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

John-H said:


> Meeerrrk said:
> 
> 
> > also, engine oil temp doesnt work on mine, does it on everyone elses?
> ...


Oil level sensor is the same part # John, so must be a software change in the ECU at some point...


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

John-H said:


> Meeerrrk said:
> 
> 
> > also, engine oil temp doesnt work on mine, does it on everyone elses?
> ...


gaybar. ok thanks for the info though. mine doesnt have EGT either (its an early one; 1999)

so any more thoughts on low figuers, MAF?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

We need to see your command vs actual boost, do a 2/3rd gear run and post up the picture showing both lines.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

yep gonna do that after work.

Ill check MAF aswell, whats a reasonable output for a mapped 225 on the maf?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

Meeerrrk said:


> ive just used mine for the first time.
> 
> my boost peaked at 1100mbar and my power at 212bhp
> 
> ...


I have the P- Torque map also and my boost peaked at 1450 mbar and I got a reading of 280bhp (bit sceptical), looks like you have a boost issue as you should get around 1.4bar for a mapped car. HTH


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Meeerrrk said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Meeerrrk said:
> ...


Its an APX engine then... EGT is only on BAM engines...


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Meeerrrk said:


> yep gonna do that after work.
> 
> Ill check MAF aswell, whats a reasonable output for a mapped 225 on the maf?


~210g/s+


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes mine is APX and no EGT for me either.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

ok chaps, done some logs.

3rd gear, from about 3k RPM upto the redline.

MAF: Max reading was about 168 g/s
Boost : Max reading 1060mbar









then, through the gears.
Boost : Max reading 1280 but that seems to be a spike, real max is alot lower.









So what do we think?

it seems like my map isnt asking for much, but the car is still struggling to meet it. As for MAF, well if that aint low i dunno what is?!

help!?


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

mac's TT said:


> Meeerrrk said:
> 
> 
> > ive just used mine for the first time.
> ...


yes, thank you.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

maybe caused by a degraded MAF?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Sounds likely.


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Meeerrrk, check for any fault codes too, and don't be too hasty to clear them.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

no faults, check quite often.

so what are your thoughts?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

as above, faulty maf.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

would that make the ecu request less boost?


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Hmmm, wouldn' have thought so but I could be wrong, do you have a picure of the boost/command plot yet?


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

yes, look on page 13.

thanks,

mark


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

Ok, so the command boost isn't that high and the actual is struggling to meet it, Im not sure if the ecu pulls back the boost pressure if he maf is reading low.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

took off the TB and cleaned it out today; did a TB reset.

Took off the MAF and cleaned it.

Unplugged battery to do a hard reset and left it for ~1hr.

BHP reading upto 227bhp and MAF upto 183.

Boost is no different, infact if anything cmd pressure is slightly lower.

Ordered an new MAF, pick it up on monday but not sure thats the issue TBH.

P-Torque offered to at the SW version but i think they are milage away?!

Noticed my N75 valve is a "c", is that the correct one?


----------



## mac's TT (May 13, 2006)

MAF looks suspect, I reached ~221g/s+ during a run today, would try running with MAF off to see if it runs better.


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes well i have ordered a new maf. Thing is, your maf readings are higher but also your requested boost is alot higher. I think my MAF readings are about right for the requested boost levels.

Its ever so strange

Ive done some VAGCOM logs and someone who knows what they are doing is looking at them for me, things dont look good and at the moment point toward the map :?


----------



## Meeerrrk (Mar 21, 2008)

btw i tried unplugging the maf the other day and it felt like a bag of sh1t :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Just got my LiquidTT in aluminium. I'm well impressed with the finish - so much better than the photographs portray... 

Sadly I can't fit it to try it out as my car is still at APS... :wink:
:?


----------



## Stub (Mar 17, 2005)

Hmmm I went for Carbon... should I have gone for Alley????? :?


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Stub said:


> Hmmm I went for Carbon... should I have gone for Alley????? :?


I guess it's personal preference Stu. I have no carbon fibre in my car so thought it would look odd. The aluminium is a good match for the vent ring...

Cheers

Rich


----------



## marandod (Oct 19, 2007)

hello guys!!! i'm going to buy one!!

and many other my friend from italy are ready too.....................great 8)


----------



## marandod (Oct 19, 2007)

bought!! now i'm waiting to receive it :wink:

but a little question........

are you sure that oil temp and EGT does not work on my 1999 TT APX motor??

because i can see oil temp on channel 51 using my clima display...................and i think there was also a channel to see EGT, but i'm not sure.........................

oil temp is not a problem, but EGT is very useful for me :?

news about????


----------



## freegeek (Aug 26, 2005)

I just had a look at channel 51 on the climate display, it is acually a smoohed out coolant temp raher than the oil temp. I am pretty sure the sensor/software is not implemented on the apx.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, 51C is the software weighted coolant temp. 49C is the instantaneous coolant temp on the climate control.

The EGT sensor wouldn't read on my car in Liquid prototype testing as it's not fitted on APX. I can't actually remember testing the oil temperature but again I don't think it's implemented on APX as it's used by the DIS for the variable service oil life calculation.


----------



## marandod (Oct 19, 2007)

John-H said:


> Yes, 51C is the software weighted coolant temp. 49C is the instantaneous coolant temp on the climate control.
> 
> The EGT sensor wouldn't read on my car in Liquid prototype testing as it's not fitted on APX. I can't actually remember testing the oil temperature but again I don't think it's implemented on APX as it's used by the DIS for the variable service oil life calculation.


ok thanks when i receive liquid i report all......................

some info about EGT????? i mean can I see EGT on LIQUID display in my APX??


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

marandod said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, 51C is the software weighted coolant temp. 49C is the instantaneous coolant temp on the climate control.
> ...


No you wont see EGT because there is no EGT sensor fitted to an APX, it is only fitted to BAM engines.


----------



## marandod (Oct 19, 2007)

thanks.........................

just for mention: 323bhp


----------

